# First Responder - Sacramento



## Gavin (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey, I turned in my application for First Responder in Sacramento, and immediately was asked to begin the testing process. I finished the online test and I have the skills test coming up soon. I'm just wondering if anyone who knows how First Responders hiring process works, could tell me if getting asked to do these so quickly is a good thing or just normal? And perhaps what to expect from the Skills Test?

Thanks


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 23, 2012)

Who is the employer? MFR or whatever they call it this week is not a hiring category, it is a degree of training and certification. 

Be advised Sacto's EMSA does not recognize, nor bar, first responders, they just let it slide as long as you are working for a proper employer.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 23, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Who is the employer? MFR or whatever they call it this week is not a hiring category, it is a degree of training and certification.
> 
> Be advised Sacto's EMSA does not recognize, nor bar, first responders, they just let it slide as long as you are working for a proper employer.



I think he means the Ambulance Service by that name, not the certification.

http://firstrespondersac.com/


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 23, 2012)

............:blush:






Never mind.......


----------



## Angel (Feb 23, 2012)

I went through all that..skills testing ect and am just waiting to hear back for interview (if u pass the skills) then I believe the new hire academy is 1 week long and its off to the races. I know from seeing it that's first responder is mainly a transport company so take from that what you will. I'm not sure what hospital contracts they have but I know pro transport also has a lot so there may or may not be competition for calls ect. I reccommend applying for pro transport too since it looks like they are hiring in that area also. 
Good luck


----------



## hibiti87 (Feb 23, 2012)

i met some people who worked for first responders in my emt refresher course. Its mostly IFT BLS, ive heard they do alot of long distance transports as well. As far as competition for calls with pro transport nah. and if there is you wont see it on your side, thats a dispatch thing. Pro transport has ALS in sacramento as well now.


----------



## Gavin (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you all very much. I have my Skills Test with them tomorrow morning, which shouldn't be too bad. I'm assuming it's just the basic BLS skills?


----------

